# Guinea Pig: Hayrack



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

Can I see photo's of your hay rack, or perhaps get idea's. I've tried so many but I don't like any of them.

Thank you!


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

xchocolatexmustardx said:


> Can I see photo's of your hay rack, or perhaps get idea's. I've tried so many but I don't like any of them.
> 
> Thank you!


My Guinea has a hay ball;









He loves it, he has to reach up to get it, the hay stays clean and he loves the bell on it too


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

BiKERcc said:


> My Guinea has a hay ball;
> 
> View attachment 71043
> 
> ...


and how many times do you have to fill that up each day? that isnt big enough to hold more then an hour or so's supply of hay, they are also dangerous to leave in unattended, i have known animals to get their heads stuck in the opening and almost strangle them selves

mine have plastic hay racks that clip onto the outside of the cages


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> and how many times do you have to fill that up each day? that isnt big enough to hold more then an hour or so's supply of hay, they are also dangerous to leave in unattended, i have known animals to get their heads stuck in the opening and almost strangle them selves
> 
> mine have plastic hay racks that clip onto the outside of the cages


I fill it up once a day and he has an extra supply...









He's never been hurt by it, so please don't judge.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

BiKERcc said:


> My Guinea has a hay ball;
> 
> View attachment 71043
> 
> ...


A couple of my inside piggys have those too although they don't really use it much but I scatter the hay on the floor of the cage and just add more when needed.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

just because he hasnt hurt him self yet doesnt mean he wont hun

also that cage is much to small, and plastic sided cages should not be used for guinea pigs, they have very sensative respitory tracts and plastic sided cages can cause URI's in piggers, and there isnt a plastic sided cage out there thats big enought


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> just because he hasnt hurt him self yet doesnt mean he wont hun
> 
> also that cage is much to small, and plastic sided cages should not be used for guinea pigs, they have very sensative respitory tracts and plastic sided cages can cause URI's in piggers, and there isnt a plastic sided cage out there thats big enought


You're very judgemental Lil Miss. You don't know me, or how my animals are looked after/what size cages etc they are kept in so please keep your comments to yourself, I was only trying to help the OP.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

BiKERcc said:


> I fill it up once a day and he has an extra supply...
> 
> View attachment 71044
> 
> ...


Can I ask what cage is that? I have an idea but not certain.


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Can I ask what cage is that? I have an idea but not certain.


A plastic one, the bad kind apparently 

He also has a massive indoor one that _isn't_ plastic, and has room for about 10 piggies in all to himself.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im sorry hun, but i can see the cage, my guess is its a rody cavia? which is 70cm x 40 cm
the MINIMUM size for a guinea pig is 4ft (121cm) x 2ft (60.5cm)

the LARGEST plastic sided cage is the ZZ2 which is still only 100cm x 51cm

and still poses all the URI threats of plastic sided cages for piggies


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

BiKERcc said:


> A plastic one, the bad kind apparently
> 
> He also has a massive indoor one that _isn't_ plastic, and has room for about 10 piggies in all to himself.


No need to be like that, I only asked a question as I am curious.


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> No need to be like that, I only asked a question as I am curious.


I wasn't being nasty, sorry if it came across that way.


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

BiKERcc said:


> I fill it up once a day and he has an extra supply...
> 
> View attachment 71044
> 
> ...


Aww, he looks so cute & cosy in it, in this pic. I've never heard of them. I'll have to tell my friend who has a Guinea about it.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes he is very cute isn't he. :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Roobster2010 said:


> Aww, he looks so cute & cosy in it, in this pic. I've never heard of them. I'll have to tell my friend who has a Guinea about it.





Jazzy said:


> Yes he is very cute isn't he. :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


Thank you


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

So... Hayracks?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

xchocolatexmustardx said:


> So... Hayracks?


I just took a couple pics for you 
This one is the plastic one that comes with the cage:-









And this is one shown off by Biscuit is one that I put in as an extra so the boys wouldn't fight over one hay rack


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I just took a couple pics for you
> This one is the plastic one that comes with the cage:-
> 
> 
> ...


B3rnie can I ask should I get my degus a hay rack? Iv just put the hay in nest box like they had in pet shop


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Geee said:


> B3rnie can I ask should I get my degus a hay rack? Iv just put the hay in nest box like they had in pet shop


Mine have a hay rack, they love to sit in it :lol: it is this one:- Raw Wooden Hayrack - Detailed item view - Only Natural Pet Supplies


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Mine have a hay rack, they love to sit in it :lol: it is this one:- Raw Wooden Hayrack - Detailed item view - Only Natural Pet Supplies


That looks cool, I really like that might purchase 
Was thinking a hay rack might be better for them so its separate from nest box even if I dont think they are sleeping in there


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

My piggies have that great hayrack called the floor :lol:

I've tried hayracks but they look at me like I'm an idiot and ignore it ut:


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

I tried hay racks but my piggies weren't fussed, so when I built my c&c I sectioned off an area of around 2 x 1.5 as a hay box and filled it up, they love it as thy love foraging for goodies in it!


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

I use new cat litter trays in mine, 1 per pig. I line with newspaper and fill with hay discarding and changing every day.

Have tried a million different kinds of hayrack and this works best fr me plus they like to get in and cover themselves over in the hay.


----------

